# Selective Mutism



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I did some research last night and found out I had selective mutism . I have also been suffering with bad body odor and excessive farting for nearly two years now. I wonder if these two topics are related to each other since my excessive farting happens more in social situations for example : At school I fart a lot , like every couple of minutes , at home when I am alone I don`t fart as much. I also for some reason can`t smell my school farts but when I am at home I can smell my farts !


----------

